# Web Page too big for screen



## Pyranha (Aug 3, 2007)

I have Windows 98. Some web pages are too large and don't fit inside the 
browser window. In other words the whole page won't fit to the computer
screen. I know these same pages will on my other computer.
Can anyone help me figure this one out?


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

You probably have your desktop resolution at 800x600 and those pages are designed for 1024x768...??

Zee


----------



## Pyranha (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks. That solved the problem. 
That brings up another question. Which color do I use? (I mean..besides purple ; ) 
256 Color, High Color 16 bit, True Color 24 bit or True Color 32 bit


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

Use the highest your video card will handle for the screen resolution you are using. 32 bit usually works unless you have a really old video card with not much memory.


----------



## Blue Zee (May 18, 2007)

Pyranha said:


> Thanks. That solved the problem.
> That brings up another question. Which color do I use? (I mean..besides purple ; )
> 256 Color, High Color 16 bit, True Color 24 bit or True Color 32 bit


:up:
(It's Dark Orchid not Purple...) 

Glad it was that simple.

Your last doubt was perfectly answered by Frank4d.


----------



## Pyranha (Aug 3, 2007)

*Dark Orchid!* ...thanks for noticing.

32 bit at 1024x768 works just right!
That New York Times packs a lot into a page.


----------

